# looking for fiddler crabs



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Not for pets for food so I don't want to pay a couple bucks each for them. Any local sources, or even mail order in Canada? I usually get them from florida but shipping is expensive and with the hot hot weather I'm not sure I want to risk it.

Any leads?

thanks


----------



## mojo911 (Jan 25, 2010)

Majority of Petsmarts will carry them.. they are extremely hard to breed in captivity so I doubt you'll find a local source/breeder for them.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

mojo911 said:


> Majority of Petsmarts will carry them.. they are extremely hard to breed in captivity so I doubt you'll find a local source/breeder for them.


Petsmart sells them individually for like 4 or 5$ each, they also don't want you using them for food.

I'm looking for 50-100 at a time and for considerably less. I currently bring them in from florida myself but I'm looking at cheaper options.


----------

